# pkg_add config?



## FreeBIE (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi all,

Does anyone know how can I tell what configuration options are used in, for example, the apache22 package?

Cheers,

Andreas


----------



## tangram (Apr 7, 2009)

FreeBIE said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know how can I tell what configuration options are used in, for example, the apache22 package?
> 
> ...



Download the package and take a look at the archive contents, namely +CONTENTS and +INSTALL. You can get a good idea of dependencies and what is going to be installed.

Package at: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/Latest/apache22.tbz


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2009)

Have a look at the port, the package contains the default options.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 7, 2009)

In other words:


```
/usr/ports/www/apache22]$ make showconfig
```


----------



## FreeBIE (Apr 7, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Have a look at the port, the package contains the default options.





			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> In other words:
> 
> ```
> /usr/ports/www/apache22]$ make showconfig
> ```



That makes sense, thanks


----------

